# Will an endoscopy show why I still need one suppository (kind of long)



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Okay, my story.Zelnorm 6 mg every p.m. 2 mg. every a.m. PM: 6 baby carrots or whole salad; sm bowl fiber one; 1/4 glass prune juice mixed with 3/4 glass water w/ full dose miralax & 2 citrucel tabs.Go two-three times every a.m. and am done for the day.However, I still need that one supp to clear out my rectum (it brings out a little more stool)Three docs doing rectals and telling me to push said I don't have a rectal prolapse. (One was a rectal surgeon; one, a GI guy & one GP) I do have a mild cystocele (bladder drop)I have greatly cut down on the pain, bloating, and gas I was suffering Sept-Dec.I have not had colonoic inertia tests; rectal manometry; or defagraphy (sp?)So, will an endoscopy show this? (Why I feel the need to pull out that last little bit)? Am scheduled 2/19.P.S. EEEW, gross. I ate peas at 5 p.m. and passed them at 5:15 next a.m. Granted, am on a lot of stuff, but thats pretty rapid transit, no?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I dunno if it will Joan, but they might be looking to take some biopsies to look for other germ type stuff or other measurements.The passing of the peas......







I had stuff (barium) clear outta my small bowel in less than a 1/2 hour and they termed that "Rapid Transit". So what you describe sounds like it would fall into a "normal transit" type time I would think. But knowing your troubles, yeah, I would certainly guess that you would call that 'Rapid Transit For Joan'. lolAsk the Doc why he ordered it. Maybe he can shed some light here.It sounds for all the world like you are experiencing incomplete evacuation. And I know that is awful so I'm thinking of you big time.







Did you mention the possible value of rectal manometry for you to the Doc? I mean, I think Temple does it. I know this is awful to say but, one of the times I had incomplete evac problems I took a rather aged muscle relaxant, and that cleared it up pronto. I know having to take a muscle relaxant everyday might be a problem, but I really didn't struggle with it incomplete evac. again for several months after that one muscle relaxant. Interesting result for me for sure, but have you ever tried that?BQ


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Where does one get muscle relaxers? BQ, are you D or C? Wouldn't muscle relaxers slow my colonic contractions even more?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Joan, The muscle relaxants were from when my Doc thought my Gall Bladder attacks were back spasms.(Don't even ask...







lol) They were prescription muscle relaxants. The few times I have had the incomplete evacuation, I was C. I think they must have relaxed the muscles "down there". Like maybe the puborectalis (sp??) muscles were in spasm or something and the muscle relaxant eased the spasm enough for me to feel completely evacuated. And no I didn't suffer any C with them. They did not contain codeine or anything. Just a muscle relaxant.... I'm trying to remember the name of them.... Oh yeah, Flexoril or Skelaxin.I dunno Joan, but it worked for me. I *so* wish _something_ would work for you too. You could ask the Doc maybe about the muscle relaxants?? Maybe he could shed some light on this or why they would work for me?(((((Joan)))) Keep us posted on how you are.BQ


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Just a follow up.There is nothing "wrong" with me, after the 'scope. He wants me off Zelnorm (had to stop the p.m. Zelnorm, as it caused D, even at 2 mg.) because it's so new. In fact, after the endo blew all that air up me, I came home, had lunch & had a BM that did clear w/o supp.I see GP this Sat. & will ask about muscle relaxant.Specialist said: I am bowel fixated, need relaxation techniques, need exercise, and need therapy ( I am doing all). This suppository stuff only started about 3 years ago. At least I'm down to 1


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It is EXcellent that you are down to 1, you should be real proud of that success. And I know how hard you have been working on this Joan and for how long. I'm so sorry about the Zelnorm and D. I was so hoping it would work for you. Yeah ask the GI about the possibility of pubrectalis muscle problems and perhaps spasms that leave you feeling undone. Maybe a relaxant once in awhile may help you. I just tried it on a whim thinking that well??? maybe the muscles for whatever reason are "jammed up" in there and relaxing them would do away with the incomplete evac feeling.Let us know how you do with the Doc tomorrow.I'm thinking of you.







BQ


----------

